# Eos M vs Fujifilm X100



## thgmuffin (Dec 13, 2013)

Alright guys, I have been thinking of getting a spare/tiny camera to accompany my 6D.

Right now I can get an M with the 22mm for around $280-300 on CL and get the X100 around $400-500. In your opinion, is the extra $100 worth spending on the X100. 


I will only be taking pics of friends and random things and do not plan on buying adapters/lenses for the M.


----------



## rs (Dec 13, 2013)

Similar spec lens, similar sized sensor, and you're not planning on changing lenses. 

How much do you value the viewfinder?


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 13, 2013)

As an owner of X100s(haven't touch the x100) I say the X is more fun to shoot with. 
My EOM + 22mm stays at the office as P&S.

The IQ on X100s blows EOS-M easily. Let not compare AF speed between these two ;D


----------



## thgmuffin (Dec 14, 2013)

So at this point, the X100 beats the EOS M in:
AF
Ergonomics
IQ
Overall Useability
Speed

Anything the M has an advantage in? Maybe size, but is it pocket-able? 


I dunno, I was originally looking at the Olympus EPL5...


----------



## Zv (Dec 14, 2013)

thgmuffin said:


> So at this point, the X100 beats the EOS M in:
> AF
> Ergonomics
> IQ
> ...



Eos M advantages -

1. No need to learn a new menu system. 
2. Ability to use your existing Canon lenses via adapter. 
3. A Canon hotshoe, no need for additional triggers for off camera flash.
4. Pocketable (with 22 f/2 lens and large jacket pockets!)
5. Magic Lantern 
6. Higher resolution
7. Larger screen with anti smudge coating that actually works (and it's touchscreen but this could also be a disadvantage)
8. Works with Canon RC-1, 5 and 6. 
9. Has Touch shutter feature that allows you to select a focus point, AF and take a picture by tapping the screen. (Still not found a good use for this though!)

Of course some of these advantages are Canon user specific. If you already have Canon accessories. In a straight up head to head the Fuji wins. No contest.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Dec 14, 2013)

Since you have a 6D (and presumably suitable accoutrements) I'd opt for the M - but only because it's part of
a "system" camera. Standalone choice, X100 wins hands down, but the price difference also allows you to 
get the EOS lens adapter so you can use your other "stuff". Another key difference is video if it's important to 
you.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Dec 14, 2013)

Zv said:


> Eos M advantages -
> 
> 1. No need to learn a new menu system.
> 2. Ability to use your existing Canon lenses via adapter.
> ...



#9 Have you used the touch shutter? In candid situations I can be sitting around with a friend and point to the back of the camera - choose the subject and the camera will focus and take the pictures. As long as you don't hold the camera up at eye level it appears that you are simply showing your friend some pictures you've taken and are pointing out something in some picture of the camera. In a tight crowd or even when taking family pictures (works with kids really well), you can get some candid's that you simply could not get by holding your camera up to your eye. Even with point and shoots without the touch shutter, people are aware whenever you have your finger on the shutter button and the camera is pointed toward them. With touch shutter, you never touch the shutter button -- after all you are just showing a friend an already captured photo - right.....

By the way, #2 trumps All other EVF cameras currently if you are heavily invested in Canon glass. Unless you are heavily invested in some other APS-C line of lenses, #2 is TRUMP over all other considerations although you forgot to mention the $300 price for body and a really decent lens. What APS-C with 18 MP or more for $300 is there? (I know B&H is now $350). I have a few of these for different purposes and many of my friends are buying them up when they can.


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 14, 2013)

I personally wouldn't go near anything without an optical viewfinder (of sorts).

The X100s is still on my short list. No interest in the EOS M at all.

The Fuji would make a good travel companion and always-in-the-backpack-camera for everyday.

I wish it came with a classic 45 or 55 lens instead of the 35 equivalent though.


----------



## thgmuffin (Dec 14, 2013)

The X100 with the 2.00 firmware looks blazing fast...

That is true, it would just be a camera I take with me (school etc.) everywhere. I would be throwing it into my backpack! 

Maybe I'll wait a few more months until the price for used X100's drops even more?


----------



## bholliman (Dec 15, 2013)

Zv said:


> Eos M advantages -
> 
> 1. No need to learn a new menu system.
> 2. Ability to use your existing Canon lenses via adapter.
> ...



10. $400 cheaper!


----------



## Zv (Dec 15, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Eos M advantages -
> ...



I thought price was an obvious one that OP and rest of the forum are aware of by now so I left it out!


----------



## Zv (Dec 15, 2013)

Bruce Photography said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Eos M advantages -
> ...



I have to give it a try again. Last time it kept taking pictures while it was hanging round my neck! I wonder if I was sat down like you said with the beep off, maybe it could work. I agree with finger on the trigger people take notice!


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

And my New toy , The Tiny Canon EOS-M can use with my BIG BABE EF 600 mm too. AND that is the BIG PLUS for me.
Surapon


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 15, 2013)

One compelling benefit of the X-100 is the 1/1000s flash synch vs the 1/200 of the Eos-M. In addition, the x-100 has an inbuilt ND filter. Combined, these give you some interesting options for shooting with flash and a wide aperture in sunlight.

To me, the decision boils down to this. If you are comfortable with the fixed lens, then the X-100 is a very nice camera. If you prefer the extra flexibility of interchangeable lenses, especially if you want to retain autofocus with Canon lenses, then the Eos-M is the obvious choose. But I'll thrown in another thought for free - the X-100 is a camera that people want to use, whereas the Eos-M is a camera many people purchase simply because it is heavily discounted.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 15, 2013)

surapon said:


> And my New toy , The Tiny Canon EOS-M can use with my BIG BABE EF 600 mm too. AND that is the BIG PLUS for me.
> Surapon



Did you buy battery grip for the EOS-M too? ;D


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > And my New toy , The Tiny Canon EOS-M can use with my BIG BABE EF 600 mm too. AND that is the BIG PLUS for me.
> ...



Yes, Dear Dylan.
I order hand grip from Amazon "Fotodiox"= 49.95 US dollars, and should in my hand this coming Friday.
But The Tripods Grip , Canon GR-100TP, That my old Useless Grip for Canon A2E thousand years ago, and just use 1 time and put in the box for storage, never use again until 2 days ago.
Here are the photyos of Fotodiox Hand grip.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 15, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



You too Surapon, Have a great weekend.

Don't forget the "primary reason" you bought the M


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

777 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Dylan-------After mess around for two days, I am forget the First Function of this Awesome/ Tiny EOS-M that I buy for, Just Add, Add, And Add equipments, More and more to Look and Heavy like my old 1DS MK I----Ha, Ha, Ha---Crazy Surapon.
But, I will use With 22 mm STM. Lens for just Point and shoot, Just for FUN.
Thanks
Surapon


----------



## dtaylor (Dec 15, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> But I'll thrown in another thought for free - the X-100 is a camera that people want to use, whereas the Eos-M is a camera many people purchase simply because it is heavily discounted.



And then discover that they want to use it. There's a reason that the M, which has practically been forgotten by Canon USA, has such a strong following. I was one of the people who was hesitant about buying it even at the heavily discounted price, only to end up loving it and using it as much or more then my DSLRs.

And to the poster who claimed the Fuji 'blows away' the M on IQ: the X100s is a little bit better at high ISO. There's no real difference any where else. (What is it with photographers and hyperbole? "Blows away" would be a 5D3 at 3200 vs. a 20D at 3200. Tiny differences most will never notice even in huge prints != "blow away.")

As I see it there are three major differences between these cameras that would determine OP's choice.

* Viewfinder. M has none, X100 has one of the best. I find I do not miss a VF on the M, though to be fair I have DSLRs and use those with subject matter where I probably would miss a VF.

* Analog vs. touch screen control. This is a matter of personal preference, though admittedly most would prefer more physical controls. I like the M's touchscreen, but I do wish it had 2 dials for directly accessing shutter and aperture in manual mode.

* Lens interchangeability. Fuji X100s has one lens, the M has 3 dedicated and can take hundreds more via adapters. Notably, it is 100% AF/AE/aperture control compatible with Canon's EF/EF-S lenses via adapter.

Just depends on what you want out of the camera.


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Here are the sample of Night time( to night, my first time of this tiny Camera) by EOS-M, 22 mm. F/ 2.0 STM. , Hand Held shooting at ISO= 6400, AV MODE at F= 8.0, at my home, total darkness sky. No post processing require.
Surapon


----------



## bholliman (Dec 16, 2013)

dtaylor said:


> As I see it there are three major differences between these cameras that would determine OP's choice.
> 
> * Viewfinder. M has none, X100 has one of the best. I find I do not miss a VF on the M, though to be fair I have DSLRs and use those with subject matter where I probably would miss a VF.
> 
> ...



+1. These points summarize the key differences. I have owned an EOS-M since July. As with many others, I only bought it because of the discounted price and lens compatability. After using it for awhile, I realized the M had a lot to offer and the it quickly became my camera of choice when I want to go light, and my backup body for my 6D.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 16, 2013)

dtaylor said:


> Hillsilly said:
> 
> 
> > But I'll thrown in another thought for free - the X-100 is a camera that people want to use, whereas the Eos-M is a camera many people purchase simply because it is heavily discounted.
> ...



I own both the M and the x100s. I can tell you that that on paper by all measureable specs, they would lead one to believe that the IQ isn't all that different. However, in actual usage, I find that images just look different. That isn't to say the noise levels are lower at various ISOs. Just saying that the final images that come out of the Fuji just look better (to my eye and most of my friends/loved ones).

FWIW, I haven't taken one still with the M for a while. I will say though that it is a nice quick video capture tool that I can set on a flat surface or my little joby minipod (in servo) to allow me to actually join my family in the moments. 

What it boils down to for me is making images. There are plenty of things that the M brings to the table that the Fuji doesn't. Personally though, I found that most of those things aren't enough to make me reach for it....ever. The camera I have with me everyday is the Fuji. The ergonomics, image rendering, and differing feature set (for me) makes it the buddy camera for me since it is everywhere I go.


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

bholliman said:


> dtaylor said:
> 
> 
> > As I see it there are three major differences between these cameras that would determine OP's choice.
> ...



+ 100 for me too, I just let my wife use my two old Point and shoot/ Pocket cameras, And I use my 3 days old EOS-M from now as the Smart Pocket ( Large Pocket ) camera.
Surapon


----------



## wogg (Dec 20, 2013)

I think it should be added to the principle benefits that differentiate from an X100:

4) excellent (for the price) video output

5) ability to mount pretty much any alt lens in the world via adapter (e.g., shoot a video using an M mount lens from the 50s).

Obviously, the photo ergonomics cannot compare with the x100. But, I'd observe that its touch screen is really quite well done, better than any other I've used (sony, olympus, panasonic).

Once you bring X100s into the mix, that's a different story because the up tick in IQ (but thats a whole different price league).


----------

